# Amplificador de audio con transistores



## mvmcool21 (Sep 3, 2006)

Quisiera saber cual es el efecto que tiene la variacion de la frecuencia en la ganancia de una amplificador de esta naturaleza, asi como el efecto respectivo de los capacitores de acoplo y desacoplo y de la capacitancia interna del transistor.

Tambien me gustaria saber a que se refieren con ancho de banda de un amplificador, y como se pueden calcular las frecuencias de corte alta y baja.  

Gracias de antemano


----------



## okcomputer (Sep 7, 2006)

Bueno amigo, esta claro que los transistores, en este caso utilizados como amplificador no son elementos magicos, es decir se diseñan para generar una respuesta en base a un numero de variables, entre las que se encuentran frecuencia potencia y temperatura.

la respuesta que genera un circuito cualquiera es relativa al ancho de banda, por ejemplo para cierto circuito de amplificación la ganancia sera 3db (tal vez la maxima ganancia adquirida en circuitos reales) en un rango de frecuencia que va desde 1khz hasta 20khz, osea un ancho de banda de 20khz aprox(el rango audible de los seres humanos). fuera de este rango de frecuencia la respuesta disminuira hasta casi desaparecer.
ojo esto es solo un ejemplo, en la vida real los transistores manejan anchos de banda enormes, tanto como rangos de UHF Y VHF (600MHZ con ganancia muy altas) cosa que ningun op-amp de proposito general ha podido igualar.

las capacitancias de acoplo y desacoplo son utilizadas para separar las señales AC de las DC, ya que como sabemos es necesario fijar el punto de operacion del transistor utilizando DC, pero la señal que nos intereza a la salida no debe tener componentes DC. estos capacitores se escogen en base la frecuencia max de operacion , ya que debe ser una baja impedancia para la señal AC mas alta en frecuencia y una alta impedancia para DC.

La forma de calcular el ancho de banda de un circuito es en base a su funcion de transferencia, esto es un procedimiento matematico generalmente desarrollado utilizando laplace, donde se obtiene en base a los polos y ceros de la funcion de transferencia un diagrama conocido como diagrama de BODE. este diagrama (logaritmico) nos muestra la ganancia del circuito en funcion de la frecuencia.
En base a este diagrama puedes obtener las frecuencias de corte para tu circuito, y si estas diseñando posiblemente deberias empezar por aqui.

Saludos y Suerte


----------



## primomario (Ene 31, 2007)

Hola, soy nuevo y estoy buscando un o unos diagramas de amplificador de audio pero que sean en lo posible la potencia con transistores 3055 o tip darlington en fin algo económico y de unos 100w para armarlos en casa.

Gracias....


----------



## juanpastsierra (Ene 31, 2007)

Hola:  


     Dejame recomendarte este, yo lo arme y anda de maravillas, podes ponerle 2N3055A, 2SC3281, MJL3281, o TIP35C que es el mas economico:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/poder-100w-3225/

No se de que pais sos, pero si sos de Argentina, calculale unos $50 por canal ( teniendo la fuente y los disipadores), mas o menos unos $4 por transistor (2sc3281, 2n3055, tip35c), y $8 en resistencias de 5W, lo demas es de poco valor.


Saludos.


----------



## 2fast4you (Feb 26, 2008)

Buenas.. estube viendo varios esquematicos de amplificador que no son integrados, y me gusto muchisimo, asi que quisiera que alguien me pasara uno facil, como para empezar, de unos 30 o 40W creo esta bien, o si hay mas chico igual, es para probar. Tengo 17 años me gusta la electronica, y ademas tengo conocimientos como para concretar este proyectito.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-100w-simple-8466/

Otra... en argentina cuanto sale armar un amplificador con FETs, osea, comparando con un integrado.. sale mas caro? (sin contar el transformador obvio). A lo que voy es que yo arme uno de 50+50 con STK4192II y suena excelente (el mejor amplificador que arme), y quiero saber si para armar uno parecido pero a transistores cual de los dos es economicamente mas fiable. O si armar un LM3886 o uno mosfet o transistorizado de 50W tambien. Ya se que la fuente debe ser mas o menos la misma, pero lo que mas me interesa por ahora es el precio.

Y hacer uno como este cuanto cuesta (sin contar el transformador ni la placa, osea los componentes nada mas)?:
http://www.diyaudiotr.com/islecler/tammetin.php?metinid=6

BUeno.. eso nomas por ahora.. saludos, espero respuestas.

Saludos!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 9, 2008)

Ese amplificador es muy bueno y rendidor y no es para nada caro.
ya hay abiertos foros de discusion sobre este amplificador.
la cosa es que los amplificador tipo darlington amplifican en corriente y los mosfet en tension. Por eso los transformadores de unos son de bajo voltage y gran amperaje y los otros al reves.

Para que t des una idea, cada transistor de media y alta potencia no sale mas q 3 pesos argentinos, los capacitores y resistores son baratos y la placa tambien. la cosa es el transformador, rectificarlo y filtrarlo bien.


si quieres mas circuitos pide.


----------



## MFK08 (Jul 15, 2008)

este amplificador me gusta mucho pero hace tiempo q tengo unas dudas ...

1) Que sucede si lo alimento con menos tension? +28 -28 para ser mas exacto..
mi supocicion es q baje la potencia...
2)De ser asi como logro llegar a por lo menos 100W aclaro q corriente en el transformador me recontra sobra. 
3) Que ajustes tendria que realizar...?


desde ya muchas gracias..


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 17, 2008)

si lo alimentas con menos voltaje, la corriente aunq t sobre no t afecta. el circuito ofrece una resistencia dad y por leyes de resistencia intensidad voltaje y potencia, no afecta, la potencia va a bajar. pero... si tenes mucha corriente de sobra, lo q podes ahcer es agregar mas transistores de potencia en paralelo. de esta forma todos tiraran buena potencia y en complemento tendras mejor calidad de sonido, menos recalientamiento en cada transistor y mas potencia.

saludos


----------



## MFK08 (Jul 17, 2008)

ok muchas gracias....y como deberia colocarlos igual q los q estan con la R de 33ohm/5W y en la base la R 3.3Kohm...

de esta manera? los transistores los debo colocar asi? y los diodos tmb?


----------



## luisgrillo (Jul 17, 2008)

no compañero, solo unes las bases con las bases, colectores y colectores y a los emisores les agregas una resistencia de 5W a .22 ohms o .47 ohms, estos valores son mas comersiales que el de .33 pero si los conseguiste andaria bien.
con unos 3 pares de transistores tienes para sacarle todo el power a tu trasformador


----------



## MFK08 (Jul 17, 2008)

ok muchisimas gracias....... el transformador es de 30A 20+20ca


----------



## luisgrillo (Jul 17, 2008)

jajaja... dios.... a de ser un mounstruo.... pero pues e voltaje es muy bajo, io te recomendaria que le desembobinaras los secundarios y le agregaras la mitad de las vueltas que ya tiene... por ejemplo... si tiene en el secundario    50 y 50 vueltas... pues pon 75 y 75 vueltas..... asi te dran unos 30 y 30 volts... ya con la rectificada y filtrada se elevaria el voltaje y cre que quedarian masomenos los 45 y 45.... calale aber que sale =)


----------



## MFK08 (Jul 17, 2008)

la verdad no me animaria es demasiado y si luego no funciona y arruino un transformador? jajajaj lo habia pensado pero tendria q comprar nuevamente alambre y esas cosas... admeas a q barnizarlo luego....


----------



## luisgrillo (Jul 17, 2008)

hehehe la verdad es mucho mas facil de lo que se dice, en mi taller hacemos transformadores para reguladores de voltage, cargadores de bateria e infinidad de cosas y no tiene ciencia,,, no ocupas barnisar nada,,, si quieres un aislante te compras un botesito de litro de barnis aislante claro (que lo venden en donde venden el alambre) te cuenta como 80 pesos mexicanos... y lo empapas con una brocha... y con un poco de cuidado no creo que dañes el primario... animate,,, para conseguir un transformador de 30 amperes y ese voltaj est muy dificil, asi que a hacerlo...


----------



## MFK08 (Jul 18, 2008)

tengo q desarmar las chapas tambien? osea desarmo el transformador y dejo el carretel con los bobinados.... es asi?


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 18, 2008)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> ...la cosa es que los amplificador tipo darlington amplifican en corriente y los mosfet en tension. Por eso los transformadores de unos son de bajo voltage y gran amperaje y los otros al reves...



perdonenme por meterme, pero es la primera vez que escucho que porque un transistor bjt amplifique corriente nesecite una fuente de alimentacion de mas corriente o mas tension si un mosfet amplifica tension... es asombroso.



			
				DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> ...si tenes mucha corriente de sobra, lo q podes ahcer es agregar mas transistores de potencia en paralelo. de esta forma todos tiraran buena potencia y en complemento tendras mejor calidad de sonido, menos recalientamiento en cada transistor y mas potencia



esto es otra cosa de la que disiento, con menos tension de fuente vas a tener menor potencia para la misma impedancia de carga, si queres sacar mas potencia con menor tension de fuente debes utilizar impedancias de carga menores,  por ej, para una carga de 8 ohm nominal la potencia de ese amplificador con el transformador que tiene mfk08 ronda los 92w, en 4 ohm la potencia en teoria seria del doble, siempre y cuando tenga un buen desacople de fuente y que el transformador no se caiga, por otro lado con impedancia de 4 ohm forzosamente debe poner un par mas de transistores a la salida, uno por rama, tal como explico luisgrillo, el tema que por colocar mas transistores no aumenta el rendimiento, ya que la potencia disipada depende de la caida de tension eficaz sobre cada transistor y la corriente eficaz que lo atravieza. si pongo 1000000 transistores en paralelo entonces rinde mejor que un clase D? por otro lado, los transistores darlington no son muy aconsejables ponerlos en paralelo, ya que su Beta es muy alto y es mucho mas probable que haya diferencias de B entre ellos, a consecuencia va a ser dificil aparear los transistores que quedan en paralelo y ya no alcanza con agregar realimentacion negativa local (Resist de 0.33ohm) ademas de esto la etapa de ganancia de tension es asimetrica, por un lado tenes baja impedancia en sink y alta impedancia en source, lo cual me hace dificil creer que esta etapa sea de alta calidad. iclusive yo en lo personal le sacaria los diodos puestos para ajustar la corriente de reposo y pondria un multiplicador de VBE con el transistor de ajuste de corriente de reposo montado sobre el disipador de calor. en fin, yo buscaria otro circuito, en lo posible que sea simetrico en su totalidad, incluyendo la etapa de entrada y la de ganancia de tension.


----------



## MFK08 (Jul 18, 2008)

muchisimas gracia....

PD. la verdad que me sorprende el conocimento que tienenn en este foro espero aprender mucho...


----------



## luisgrillo (Jul 18, 2008)

si, tienes que quitarle los entrehierros, pero te digo, es facil hacer eso.. amenos que venga soldado de fabrica el transformador. sirve que vas agarrando practica cuando ocupes un transformador a voltajes que no puedes conseguir comerciales... saludos.





hazard_1998


creo que lo que buscan al colocar los transistores de potencia en paralelo, dispersar el flujo de corriente entre los transistores, asi se caientan mucho menos y con las resistencias de .33 buscas ser lo mas preciso de que cada uno drene casi la misma corriente que el otro a su lado,. y pues si, seria mejor quirar los diodos y poner el ajuste con el transistor de reposo, por que los diodos es como una medida estandard y algunos les queda bien y a otros no tan bien.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 18, 2008)

en cuanto a la distribucion de disipacion es cierto, pero no es que la potencia disipada disminuye, sino que se reparte entre mas semiconductores, la temperatura sobre el disipador es la misma, ya que la potencia disipada es la misma. por otro lado, con transistores darlington es mas dificil de aparearlos, por todo lo que explique mas arriba, si fueran bjt estandard con el driver aparte si se podrian poner en paralelo mas facil. pero poner darlington en paralelo es distinto ya que las diferencias de Beta entre darlington es mas apreciable que entre transistores simples. ( los beta de cada transistor en un par darlington se multiplican entre si) esto produce desbalances de corriente entre cada uno, con lo cual se hace muy dificil de aparear, por lo gral se deben colocar resist de emisor de mucho mayor valor para que la ganancia de cada unidad quede dependiente de esa R y no del beta del transistor


----------



## lordsoft (Feb 24, 2009)

bueno amigos junto con felicitar a esta gran comunidad y saludar a todos los que la conforman quisiera hacerles mi consulta:

Necesito armar un amplificador de audio con transistores de uso general, esto es con 3904;3906, c945,9014 no importa la cantidad de ellos que se utilice (tengo cerca de 20 de cada uno) lo importante es que amplifique  por lo menos unos 2watt (no se si es mucho) una fuente regulable ya tengo de 15 amperes es suficiente creo yo para una potencia chiquita. lo pido para empezar en esto de los amplificador de audio transistorizados. 

si tuviesen algo o me pudiesen nayudar les estaria sumamente agradecido


----------



## crimson (Feb 25, 2009)

Hola lordsoft, con el tema de los circuitos integrados ya no se arman más amplificador chicos a transistores. Te paso un circuito que armábamos en la escuela industrial (hace ya más de 30 años) que era de Texas Instruments. Los transistores de salida son fácilmente reemplazables, podés usar BD139 / 140 y los 2A238 por BC548 y asi, no es crítico para nada. Saludos C


----------



## Cacho (Feb 25, 2009)

Aplausos para el circuito de Crimson.
Básico, confiable y clásico. Sin refinamientos (a mi criterio) inútiles, funcional...
Una joyita porque es chiquito, si no, sería una joya. Es bastante parecido al diseño de los RCA y de los (recientemente descubiertos por mí) Fapesa.

La mejora más grande que le haría sería pasarlo a alimentación partida y armarle un par diferencial en la entrada, pero dejaría de ser tan básico.

Saludos y muy bueno el circuito de nuevo.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 25, 2009)

hu, q simplesa. es verdad.

lo q tambien se puede hacer, es armar el tipico amplificador en cascada con un BC548 - BD135 - TIP31 y alimentar todo con unos 12volts. debe proveer unos 8 watts.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 25, 2009)

Oooopppssss....! Tengo un PCB comercial de ese amplificador que debo haber comprado en 1979   
La encontré los otros días revisando cosas viejas que estaban en un caja. Me acuerdo que compré dos cuando era joven   , y una de ellas la armé y todo...pero esa desapareció...  

Si les interesa, les escaneo ambas caras y las subo para que puedan hacer su propio PCB de este bichito. 

IMPORTANTE: Tengan en cuenta que la plaqueta es de cuando las videocaseteras eran a cuerda, así que la mayoría de los capacitores electrolíticos son axiales y algunas otras yerbas, pero supongo que es fácil duplicarla.

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Feb 25, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Oooopppssss....! Tengo un PCB comercial de ese amplificador ...


     
Mirá lo que estaba haciendo yo

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 25, 2009)

No seas desacatado! En un rato la escaneo y la subo.
Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Feb 25, 2009)

Lo estaba terminando cuando vi tu mensaje!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 25, 2009)

Ahí va.
La copia del manual Texas te la debo para mas tarde cuando arregle el maldito driver del scanner.
Las dimensiones de la placa son de 84mm x 73mm.
El lado que tiene los 4 agujeros es para sujetar una L de aluminio a la cual se atornillaban unos disipadores aletados para capsula TO92, pero lamentablemente en San Juan me dijeron que ya no existían...cosa que no me creo, pero bueno, nadie tenia uno...

Edito: Ahí va la copia del manual TEXAS del Amplificador de 2 Watts (El copyright es de Texas Instruments - 1978)

Saludos!


----------



## ls2k (Mar 4, 2009)

gracias por el texas pero no tengo de esos bd139/140 pero lo mas parecido to92 son un par complementario de 2sd2012 y 2sb1375 mi pregunta es: me sirven para reemplazarlos por los bd139/140? o tengo que cambiar algunos valores de componentes para poner estos transistores?
otra cosita la resistencia de 120 es la realimentacion o no?

DJ DRACO:
tienes el circuito ese en cascada?

gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 4, 2009)

ls2k dijo:
			
		

> gracias por el texas pero no tengo de esos bd139/140 pero lo mas parecido to92 son un par complementario de 2sd2012 y 2sb1375 mi pregunta es: me sirven para reemplazarlos por los bd139/140? o tengo que cambiar algunos valores de componentes para poner estos transistores?
> otra cosita la resistencia de 120 es la realimentacion o no?



El Texas no tiene ningun BD139/140. El que publicó Crimson es una versión modificada del que yo subí, que es el original.

Los transistores de la etapa de amplificación y ajuste de polarización son cualquier cosa compatible con los BC548 (digamos...los tres primeros desde la izquierda). Los transistores de salida (el par de mas a la derecha) son cualquier cosa compatible con el par BC327/BC337. Tendrás que mirar las hojas de datos de cada tipo para ver si son candidatos factibles para hacer los reemplazos.

Y si, la resistencia de 120 ohms es la realimentación, pero solo abarca las dos ultimas etapas (VAS y potencia).

Saludos!


----------



## ls2k (Mar 8, 2009)

ezavalla  tienes el circuito ese del que habla dj draco ese en cascada?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 8, 2009)

ls2k dijo:
			
		

> ezavalla  tienes el circuito ese del que habla dj draco ese en cascada?



Es que no se de hablaba DJDRACO cuando dijo eso   
Por como lo pinta, parece un amplificador en clase A, pero la verdad...no se de que se trata y yo no tengo nada. Tal vez debas preguntarle a él, por que yo...ni idea.

El TEXAS de 2W lo traje por que Crimson subió una versión modificada y yo me acordé que tenía un PCB comercial y el manual Texas original.

Saludos!


----------



## RENACE SA (Mar 8, 2009)

Gracias ezavalla por el texas..¿no tendras algo similar o parecido a ese que me puedas facilitar?
 como ves no se nada de amplificaDDores de audio y quisiera saber si tienes algo sobre diseño o circuitos chiquitos que me pudieses facilitar 

de antemano gracias y saludos a todos lo selectronicos de argentina


----------



## lordsoft (Mar 8, 2009)

renace no es el del concurso ese del amplificador con viejos componentes? preguntando sobre diseño? bien que mas da..

gracias por el amplificador de 2w esta refacil y util por cierto me gustaria saber si algunos de estos circuitos funcionan o si alguien ya los ha probado


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 8, 2009)

RENACE SA dijo:
			
		

> Gracias ezavalla por el texas..¿no tendras algo similar o parecido a ese que me puedas facilitar?
> como ves no se nada de amplificaDDores de audio y quisiera saber si tienes algo sobre diseño o circuitos chiquitos que me pudieses facilitar



Tengo varios de poca potencia del manual de FAPESA, pero son con transistores de Germanio así que es como imposible conseguirlos. Creo que tengo guardado un diseño de Audison de 2 watts que relevé para reparar una plaqueta vieja que tenía. Si lo encuentro lo subo...

Saludos!


----------



## ls2k (Mar 9, 2009)

ahh de esos del año del .....antiguos jejjee  funcionan los circuitos de lordsoft? aparentemente si pero abria que probarlos


----------



## ls2k (Mar 16, 2009)

el circuito en cascada con 548 no anda amplifica un resto ni para audifoinos sirve .. no tendra alguien por ahi algunos circuitos simplesitos de amplificador como los mencionados a transistores? de antemano gracias


----------



## Victor.2980 (Abr 8, 2009)

Alguien podria decirme si los circuitos q publico lordsoft sirve?


----------



## ls2k (Abr 22, 2009)

amigos quisiera preguntrles algo.. miren necesito algun amplificador que emplee el par tip41c-tip42c para la salida de potencia.. algo simplesito como el texas pero que emplee estos dos transistores y otros tambien de proposito general a fin de sacarle lo mas que se pueda a estos trstores complementarios...

lo otro.. si los conectto en la salida de un tda2005 en modo base a entrada emisor ttip41 a salida emisor a vcc y emisor tip42 a salida y colectro a vdd amplificaria la salida del 2005 a fin de sacarle varios watts mas.. o si es posible hacer lo mismo con tip145 que son darlington en cuasi complementario...? de antemano gracias


----------



## richar (May 2, 2009)

bueno los probare y te cuento si funcionan porque tengo algunos de esos componentes que estan descansando.
saludos


----------



## bocagonza (May 13, 2010)

Grax por el proyecto!!


----------



## mufo (May 21, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Mirá lo que estaba haciendo yo
> 
> Saludos



master el diagrama que hiciste del ampli de texas lo terminaste?
para ver como suena


----------



## allnighter69 (Jun 11, 2010)

Yo lo estor armando colega, pero me faltan las resistencias de 0,86 ohms pero creo que si va a funcionar, como detalle te comento que los npn los cambié por 4) 2n2222 y en pnp por un A1013, aunque el par complementario del 2n2222 es el 2n2907, creo, pero estoy seguro que funcionará, es un diagrama simple y práctico como lo han comentado anteriormente


----------



## allnighter69 (Jun 11, 2010)

Malas noticias:enfadado:, el ampli no me funcionó, las modificaciones recientes era que el capacitor c7(1000uf) que según ezavalla subió al foro, lo aumenté a 2200uf porque se me terminaron los de 1000uf y en vez del pote puse una resistencia de 220ohms entre el colector de q2 y base de q3 con puente hacia r8 para simular el potenciometro p2 que no encontré de 200ohms y pues cuando lo conecté a una de mis fuentes sonaba en la bocina como un generador mosquito, osease que algun o todos los transistores estaban en oscilación y por ultimo cuando le conecté otra fuente fija de 12 v se escuchaba lo mismo y a los segundos explotó el c7 lo cual me dió un gran susto ya me me acerqué a la bocina para escuchar bien como sonaba. no se si alguien pueda ayudarme ya que estoy un poco estresado con este ampli. desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## pandacba (Jun 20, 2010)

Ya que han estado con el tema de la plaqueta de Texas de 2W de echo yo tengo uno armado en el año 1979 y aún funciona, la placa que mostro ezavalla es la que haca epsilon, tambien habia las LACI entre las más conocidas, en Córdoba Aries tambien las fabrico y un montón más de echo habia dos versiones con pre y sin pre, el pre tenia un control de tono pasibo de graves y agudos la que yo arme el pre lo monte al estilo antiguo antiguo sobre terminales y la plaqueta del ampli en cuestión. a pesar de ser muy sencilla, es muy eficiente y tiene un muy buen sonido y para aprender es lo ideal, ya que si rompen algo sale monedas restaurarlo, pero yo la considero educativa, tenemos el tema del ajuste de la corriente de reposo de echo en el impreso lleva un corte para medirla el cual hay que puentear luego con una gota de estaño.
El par complementario, si bie para eso 2W son más que suficientes, no soporta errores, ya que un corto breve en la salida y mueren. La impedancia recomendada por Texas era de 3.2 ohm.
Un reemplazo ideal en càpsula TO92 seria el par BC639/640 que son complementarios también aunque la disposición de la patitas esta al revés al menos en los tipos originales. el 2A238 es directamente reemplazable por un BC238 el 2A92 puede reemplazarse por un BC639 tranquilamente.
Una sustitución tambien puede ser por el par 2SD1207/2SB892, manejan hasta 2A 1W 50V un ancho de banda importante, más que adecuados para esta aplicación.Son en capsula TO92L, igual que la TO92 pero más larga. De echo estos circuitos junto con el Fapesa de 1.5W equiparon miles de aparatos comerciales. sobre todo muy utilizados en tocadiscos donde era posible verlos en versiones mono y stereo, tanto marcas muy conocidas como las muchas que habian que eran de pequeños emprendimientos y que pulularon en la Argentina alla por por la decada del 60-70 hasta los 80. otra opción es colocarles TIP29/30 o por los BD135/136 o los BD139/140 como dijo cripson.

Una propuesta y que puede ser muy educativa, a alguién se le ocurrio ponerlos en puente? haber quien se anima y hacerlo funcionar, tener en cuenta que la corriente en el par de salida aumenta al doble y que bueno hay que invertir la señal en una de las ramas, ya sea con un transistor con un operacional, o tomarla del mismo circuito basta que este invertida en fase y acondicionarla para llevarla a la entrada. Creo que es un interesante desafio, la potencia obtenida deberia rondar los 8W.
Según datos del manual Texas la distorción estaba en un 2% a 1Khz nada mal para un circuito tan sencillo.



ls2k dijo:


> amigos quisiera preguntrles algo.. miren necesito algun amplificador que emplee el par tip41c-tip42c para la salida de potencia.. algo simplesito como el texas pero que emplee estos dos transistores y otros tambien de proposito general a fin de sacarle lo mas que se pueda a estos trstores complementarios...
> 
> lo otro.. si los conectto en la salida de un tda2005 en modo base a entrada emisor ttip41 a salida emisor a vcc y emisor tip42 a salida y colectro a vdd amplificaria la salida del 2005 a fin de sacarle varios watts mas.. o si es posible hacer lo mismo con tip145 que son darlington en cuasi complementario...? de antemano gracias



Ya que estamos con Texas sigamos pues! en el mismo manual habia una propuesta de un amplificador de 6W sobre 8 alimentado a 24V que utiliza en la salida los TIP41/42
Los darlington es una configuración, una disposición que permite ampliar la ganancia(Hfe)del conjunto, no aumenta la potencia, es un error muy generalizado creer que los darlington aumentan la potencia. En la práctica y sin entrar en formulas que lo demuestran, los factores que manejan la potencia en un amplificador clase AB con transistores Bipolares ya sea en simetria complementaria o cuasicomplementaria, son por un lado la carga del parlante y la tensión de alimentación, que son los que fijan los volts efficaces de excursión de la tensión sobre el parlante, como consecuencia de ello es la corriente que consumen....
Con 12V con transistores comunes se consiguen unos 4-5W con cargas de 4 ohms a una distorción razonable, la mayoria de los equipos en su potencia los que no la manipulan en realidad la expresaban para unos 14.4 volt y  a una distorsión del 10% lo cual para un vehiculo esta bien dado el ambiente donde esta implementado. bajo esas condiciones la potencia llega a unos 6W aprox. En aquellos años los fabricantes mentian un poco, es decir decir que tal integrado daba 7W o algo asi era normal y hasta razonable, al oido la diferendia entre 5w y 7W es imperceptible, por su caracteristica de echo para percibir el doble de potencia en el oido hace falta el cuadruple.
si queres más potencia que un 2005 tenes otras opciones como por ejemplo el TDA2030 es un circuito muy versatil y se puede utilizar con transistores externos.
Otro ingegrado muy bueno fue el CA2004(no confundir con el TDA2004 este es capsula multiwat, y tiene dos amplificadores en el interior, el CA2004 es pentawat) queobvio hace años que no se fabrica, yo tenia dos y mi mujer me perdio uno, son originales RCA pero con los años descubri que el TDA2006 es identico, de echo ambos estan proyectados para 6W con 24V y 8ohms o 12W sobre 4ohms y al igual que el CA2004 se pueden poner en configuración puente y se obtienen 25W sibre 8ohms, si te interesa alguno y no lo conseguis en la web te subo los esquemas.
Van a enconrar una similitud entre los circuitos echos con el TDA2006 y el TDA2030 basicamente son identicos la diferencia es que el 2030 trabaja con más tensión de alimentación y ambos pueden trabajar con fuente simple o partida


----------



## Mrjaniitho (Oct 20, 2010)

hola a todos amigos  he estado trabajando en un amplificador de transistorees que encontyre en la web que es muy sencillo y si cambias los tip 31 y el tip 32 por unos similares como el tip 41 y 42 respectivamente puedes obtener hasta 25 w pero eso si hacignadole un buen filtro para la distorcion
en cunato termine el filtro lo subo a la web


----------



## pandacba (Oct 21, 2010)

Mrjaniitho dijo:


> hola a todos amigos  he estado trabajando en un amplificador de transistorees que encontyre en la web que es muy sencillo y si cambias los tip 31 y el tip 32 por unos similares como el tip 41 y 42 respectivamente puedes obtener hasta 25 w



Con solo cambiar los transistores no se consigue más potencia, o elevas la tensiòn de alimentación, lo cual no se puede hacer asi como asi, o colocas un parlante de la mitad de impedancia, pero esta tampoco es asi como asi ya que hay que adecuar el circuito a las nuevas demandas de corriente.

Por otro lado, que es eso de filtro para que no distorcione?

Existen tres tipos de distorsión en un equipo transistorizado, por un lado distorsión por cruce, en segundo término distorsión armónica la que no es pareja en toda la banda ni a todo nivel de potencia, esta tiende a aumentar con la potencia. Por eso es importante para comparar dos equipos ver como fue medida, porque una cosa es una medición a 1Khz 5W y otra tomarla a 15Khz y a 25W(max potencia para el caso particular) en el primer caso la THD sera muy baja, en el segundo sera mayor, y por ultimo la distorción por intermodulación transitoria TIM que si bien mejora con transistores rápidos no se la elimina del todo para conseguirlo los circuitos se complican bastante y solo se aplica a equipos de muy alta gama cuyo precio superan los 4000 dólares 
Te aclaro que un filtro lo que hace eliminar algo pero no la distorción, ahora si por ejemplo con filtro pasabajo limito la banda a 10Khz, obvio que la distorción sera menor menor pero la fidelidad será pésima ya que se atenuaran todos los sonidos por encima de 10Khz dando por resultado un ampli malísimo.
Parte de la THD se limita haciendo uso de realimentación negativa, pero es algo que no se hace al tun tun se hace en un laboratorio bien equipado y obviamente con los conocimientos adecuados más una buena experiencia


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Oct 25, 2010)

crimson dijo:


> Hola lordsoft, con el tema de los circuitos integrados ya no se arman más amplificador chicos a transistores. Te paso un circuito que armábamos en la escuela industrial (hace ya más de 30 años) que era de Texas Instruments. Los transistores de salida son fácilmente reemplazables, podés usar BD139 / 140 y los 2A238 por BC548 y asi, no es crítico para nada. Saludos C


 

Señor CRIMSON me gusto su esquema una pregunta en el diseño aparece un ajuste que quiero pensar que es el de la corriente de reposo de cuanto es el ajuste o acaso no es critico perdon por la ignorancia y gracias por su atencion


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 8, 2011)

Somacruz, te dejo este enlace. El valor de ajuste de la corriente de reposo se ajusta como ahí te explican.
Saludos.


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Feb 9, 2011)

agucasta muchas gracias ahora ya me quedo claro saludos


----------



## jcm (Ago 6, 2011)

quien tenga un esquema  de ampli de 10w con transistores
melo mande se lo agradecere


----------



## pandacba (Ago 7, 2011)

Aquí el resto de la información

Con 20V y 8 ohms entrega 5W, con 4 ohms 10W reales


----------



## Waida (Nov 14, 2012)

Hola gente, estoy realizando un proyecto de un amplificador de audio y para el desarrollo del trabajo necesito explicar bien las características de este amplificador, ya que no lo podemos hacer con un operacional. 

Quisiera saber concejos, sugerencias y aportes.

Gracias de ante mano


----------



## cmontoya (Nov 14, 2012)

Hola
Tienes que tener en cuenta los estados de trabajo que tiene un transistor (corte,Activa,Saturada) es como para empesar

http://construyasuvideorockola.com/sonido_amp.php

En ese enlace te da una idea
Saludos


----------



## Juan222 (Ene 26, 2015)

*"Discrete Class AB Transistor Audio Power Amplifier Circuit Diagram"*

Lo hice y hasta lo pase a livewire, no se que puede estar mal. Comparto el diagrama que hice a ver si alguien me puede dar una mano


----------

